# I dropped my guitar (not my fault)



## vladm1994 (Sep 7, 2011)

So, I made sure that the belt was good as I always do before starting to play but it still got out of that nail or whatever it isand I dropped my guitar on the wooden floor. it doesn't look like it's damaged from the outside, but how do I know it's still good? What should I look for to see if it is indeed damaged? because there is no scratch and actually not anything visible but there's probably something damaged inside. I don't know. Please help me, I am really worried for my guitar.


----------



## vladm1994 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh yea, it fell on its back btw


----------



## Winspear (Sep 7, 2011)

If an acoustic the internal bracing may be damaged.

If it's an electric I doubt you have anything to worry about. The electronics inside will be fine and if it's playing ok you're all good


----------



## Ulvhedin (Sep 7, 2011)

Most people have dropped their guitar, and the electronics wont take any harm of it, I guess. (Worst thing would be a solder gets "shellshocked" and gets loose)

But when it comes to the guitar, and if its a bolt or set-neck, it might be worth checking that the joint is intact.
Might have to adjust the truss and stuff if it plays differently, but unless you you dropped it from above groin\strap-height, I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## vladm1994 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's an electric. The joint (it's the part where the neck and the body come together, right?) looks fine. I don't think there is anything wrong with it now. Thank you, it's such a relief to know.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

if it's an electric i'ts more than likely good to go, and you should look into some strap locks, or make some homemade ones for free


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 7, 2011)

You'll be fine man. I'd be hard pressed to find a guitar I own that I _haven't_ dropped yet. Since electrics are solid wood, they are a lot more durable and can take a ton more abuse than an acoustic. 

Seeing as you don't see any cracks or scratches, you should be good to go. Also, as Mysticlamp says, look into some strap locks, you can get a pair for anywhere between 12-30 dollars. They will save you any future heartbreak.


----------



## Septor (Sep 7, 2011)

Really weird... I dropped my Ibanez Jem on stage once... no damage at all...


----------



## skeels (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I had to drop my guitar about 20 times before something finally broke ...


----------



## thedonal (Sep 7, 2011)

Main place I'd look at is the back of the neck- any damage will be very clear.

Knocked my RG550 off a stand once- cracked the neck behind the string clamps. 

Got it fixed- crack barely noticeable. 

Then did the same thing about 3 or 4 months later. Gutted! Can't get a replacement, so it'll be going to repair shop again at some point- when I can afford that and a proper fret dress (plek). 

Still plays well enough though. The crack is slowly widening, but not alarmingly so. Guitar necks are mostly quite resilient to the odd accidental moment...


----------



## TheBotquax (Sep 7, 2011)

I remember dropping my dad's ESP a few years ago onto my drummer's concrete floor...






...never forget to latch up your case kiddies!


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so glad I have access to these through stewmac.com...


----------



## Sephael (Sep 8, 2011)

my preference






available in leather and they have a version for back mounted straps


----------



## baptizedinblood (Sep 8, 2011)

TheBotquax said:


> I remember dropping my dad's ESP a few years ago onto my drummer's concrete floor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This. 

Your guitar is most likely fine, minus the heartbreak of a ding or two on the finish.  If you notice in differences in the sound, a solder probably became loose or the pickup screws might have loosened/fallen out, causing the pickups to shift position.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah this one time i was walking down the stairs with my ec1000 i kinda lost my grip and my guitar tumbled down 15 wooden stairs to a nice hard floor..needless to say it was fine  lol


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow a lot of you folks drop guitars. I have never dropped one, nor even seen one dropped.


----------



## steve1 (Sep 8, 2011)

i don't think i've ever dropped a guitar, thrown one across the room while trying to swing a guitar around my neck for a laugh without strap locks, yes, but never dropped one.

having them fall over while precariously balanced against a table or similar doesn't count as dropping right??? and nor does opening the car boot and the guitar falling out, right??? 

Out of these incidents i've only suffered a broken machine head (a shitty plastic one on my epi les paul goldtop) and some cosmetic damage.

I guess i've been lucky.

edit: i also ripped all the strings off one and threw it on the floor because i'd had enough of my band doing stupid time signatures for the hell of it without it sounding good (or maybe just because i couldn't get that particular one right) which was a massive twatish thing for me to do. it broke the nut, a fret popped out and the fretboard slightly parted company with the neck. Again, a massively twatish thing to do....but it doesn't count as dropping....right?


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2011)

strap locks seem to prevent this from happening alot more now haha


----------

